
Show HN: My Google Sheets add-on to get crypto-currencies prices and other info - nepsilon
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cryptofinance/bhjnahcnhemcnnenhgbmmdapapblnlcn
======
patatino
Was looking for something like that, works great!

